# how can you tell if i cat has moved out of its home and into yours?



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

so my neighbours shut their cat out mostly every day and he always seems to come to mine. when i used to open my frount door he would comein mine and curl up and go sleep or play with my cats toys but since i smell spraying ive kept my frount door shut as i think it may be him as he hasnt been done. well i let my cats out when im at home and i always leave them a window open and he will sometimes come into mine through the window. he either comes in for a drink or some food or to curl up or play with toys. now my neghbours shut him out dont leave no window open or no food or water for him and he can be out all day or he can be out most of the night just shut out. ive called mine in now as ive fed them their meat and they dont go out at night. ive just looked out my window and hes on the top of my little material green house by my window curled up. hes always in my side of the garden never theres and always is curled up in my porch. i dunno if he comes over more becayse i have two cats or just because i dont mind him having some food or water if he wants some. i think m neighbours are gettin fed up with him bein over here when hes out but theres nothing i can do to stop him. is he slowly moving into mine?? or not??


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tell your neighbors their cat is living at your house and if they don't mind, you'd just as soon make it official. Then you can get him neutered and vaccinated and be a three cat family. Get him chipped, in your name, too, so once the cat is all vetted, the neighbors can't claim they want him back after all.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you sure your neighbours are actually shutting him out of the house so much, and it is not that the cat is choosing to stay out? Because you mention your neighbours do not like the fact he is round your place all the time? But if they do not want the cat in their house I can't see why they would care where he goes... Surely if they didn't care about him they would be glad when he goes somewhere else? 

However, the fact is, whether he is being shut out, or it is his choice to be out, it is apparent he likes your house better than his own and wants to move in with you 

Cats are highly opportunistic creatures and if they suss out there is a better home next door they may well be inclined to exploit this and move in given the chance I have seen it happen -- one neighbour's cat moved in with another neighbour! I was friendly with both the neighbours and I knew they both loved their cats and cared for them. But the neighbour to whom the cat originally belonged had a virtual menagerie in her house -- 2 other cats, 2 big dogs, several hamsters & guinea pigs, and 2 rabbits. She also had 3 noisy young sons Whereas the neighbour the cat moved in with just had a cat, and 2 (well-behaved) teenage children. So it seems likely the cat moved out of her first home because she wanted a bit more peace and quiet than she was getting there. Needless to say the original owner was hurt and upset about the cat's rejection of her, but because she was basically a good hearted person she accepted the cat had made her choice, and as the other neighbour was happy to take her in, it all worked out OK. 

The reason I am mentioning this is just to make a point that if you are thinking of offering to adopt the neighbour's cat, it might be best to be very tactful with your neighbour (as I'm sure you would be anyway), as it is possible they are not neglecting their cat as such but maybe are not giving it enough attention, e.g perhaps they are out all day, and some evenings? And the cat is lonely, and has gone looking for companionship and found you 

Are you happy to take him on? If so, hopefully you have a good enough relationship with your neighbours so you can sound them out and see what they feel about giving him up to you.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

That is what happened to me last summer, my neighbours cat moved in with us. The ex owner didnt seem too bothered but does ask me how the cat is when I see him. The cat wasnt neutered or anything and I paid for it all. For some reason he chose my house out of all the houses he could have gone to around here. Me and my family love him so and feel so happy he chose to come and live with us...


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

they do shut him out. hes hasnt been neutered and they are fed up of his constant cryin so they shut him out in the day with all the windows shut and may bring him in for a bit then hes shut back out till early in the morning. ive tried sugesting gettin him neutered as its breeding time round my area and that could be part of it but they wont do it they want another cat and kittens. were not really speaking that well at the mo but we do look out for each others cats when they are outside kinda thing. i feel sorry for him when hes on my green house by my window and im in mine fussing my cats and feeding them and he can see it all and he gives a little meow so i open the window and they all go and play together or he comes in for a nose then back out. plus i have given him a little meat every now and then i have told my neighbours i did this as i felt mean him watchin me from the window feed mine and they were fine with that. i do treat him like one of mine when i see him. hes gets lots of cuddles and fuss and if im out giving mine a treat and hes out he will get one too. he stays quite close to home like mine do so i try and make him feel equal when im out with mine. i no hes a cat but i dont want him to get upset and feel lonely and unlove when he sees mine bein spoilt. i treat my cats like they were my kids. when i do have to bring mine in before i go bed if hes out i give him some fuss before bed and i leave him some water and some biccies out to make sure hes ok for how ever long hes outside. ive had to move my green house tonight away as someones been nicking from it but im going to get a cat box a big one to go outside where it was so he will have that with some blankets init to curl up in when ive gone to bed at night. i guess im too much of a big softie but as long as hes ok then im ok. id defo have him tomorrow if my neighbours would let me. they do want him but they just cant put up with his behavour but they wont do nothing about it they just shut him out. im like how i am with him with most of the cats but they dont seem to move in. i sometimes go and bring food to the strays with another lady who also feeds them but they havent moved in here but i would take them all in if they needed me bless.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

my first response to your title - 
How can you tell if a cat has moved out of its home and into yours? was

"There are suitcases in your hallway!!!"

and from the sounds of it thats what you have:001_rolleyes:

obviously this cat likes your home and the fussing its getting you have two main options STOP altogether OR carry on as you are - but be prepared for him to virtually move in anyway

OR the 3rd offer to adopt him - (its gonna be hard to ignore him)

good luck - keep us posted


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i think he will end up moving in bless him cause i cant egnore him id feel so guilty if i did. but i dont think i would mind if he did there is room in my home for more cats hehe.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If he gets on with your other cats, and you can afford his food and vet bills, and your neighbour doesn't mind you adopting him, then why not? I am sure he would be very happy with you, by the sounds of it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

They want kittens? Good grief. So instead of one neglected cat, there will be five or six neglected cats. And then those will breed too, and before you know it, you'll have your own colony. 

I'd slip him to the vet and have him neutered (and vaccinated, since he is interacting with your cats). They'll never even notice.


----------

